# Mark ii 5d



## Scott Loye (Feb 22, 2010)

Has anyone found a cable longer than 15 ft. by which I can teather a Mark ii 5d.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2010)

This site looks promising....

http://www.usbextensioncable.com/2'm-USB-Extension-Cable.php


----------

